# stuffed toys?



## fluffums (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi! I have an 8 year old bunny who is currently living at home with my parents since I'm at college and unfortunately he doesn't get as much social interaction as he used to and I feel really bad (luckily he's moving out here next year!)

He's never been a big toy guy and has always just preferred petting and running around, but he's started to really like stuffed animals! He likes to throw them around and move them (which he's never really done with any of his other toys). I let him play with them sometimes if I'm in the room with him, but not very much since I'm worried he might ingest part of it. He doesn't really chew on them but I'm worried he would if left alone.

So, what I'm asking is if any of you have bunnies who really only like stuffed animals and what type of toys are similar to them that are bunny-safe that your bunnies like or if there are any bunny-safe stuffed animals that you know of? I'd just like for him to have something to keep him entertained while he's by himself but this is the only thing he really likes playing with.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 14, 2013)

as long as he's not chewing at the eyes/nose or any other hard pieces, the only thing I think you need to worry about is whether it's just stuffing inside or if it has beads or something - I wouldn't give him ones with little beads in them.


----------



## fluffums (Mar 14, 2013)

Would he be okay if he did get into any stuffing/hair on the outside? His favorite one is a super soft stuffed teddy bear that has sewn on eyes, so I'm not worried about him getting at any hard pieces.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 14, 2013)

My Natasha Rabbitova has two stuffed friends. 

She loves to drag Butter, the yellow teddy-bear shaped rabbit, all around the living room, and she'll alternately lick her and hump her (she's a "her" because she originally belonged to Scone MacBunny, my first rabbit, and she was definitely his girlfriend, in a way we need not go into in a family forum). 







The other stuffed rabbit, Borders (because he was an Easter premium at the bookstore of the same name) she treats as a friend. She'll sit or lie down next to him and groom him.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 14, 2013)

fluffums said:


> Would he be okay if he did get into any stuffing/hair on the outside? His favorite one is a super soft stuffed teddy bear that has sewn on eyes, so I'm not worried about him getting at any hard pieces.



at the very least, I would check the toy regularly for rips/tears/bite marks - chances are you can catch the start of the damage before he really rips into the thing.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 14, 2013)

Ellie has a little elephant. It was originally for my son but y dog chewed his foot open, so after i sewed him up i gave him to Ellie because she was an itty bitty baby all alone. 
Now she loves to sleep with it and groom it. She makes sure its near her when she's sleeping. 

I guess make sure your bun doesn't chew or over-groom the bear. 

I had a rabbit that had a rabbit fur blanket from a repurposed coat, that blanket was her best friend. She groomed it and everything.


----------



## fluffums (Mar 14, 2013)

Okay thanks! He so far hasn't been chewing on it but instead just throws it and licks it so I'll just have my brother keep an eye on things to make sure there's no chewing going on.


----------



## Troller (Mar 14, 2013)

Conan has a crane game penguin. He licks it and chews it up, but luckily doesn't ingest it. If not for the licking, I'd almost thing he targets it for a surrogate to punish when he's angry. Technically it might be a surrogate for passion as well since he only strarted licking it when I brought my new doe and let her out on a run. Xena has a pastel rabbit, but so far she doesn't seem interested.


----------



## cheezling (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Ikea plush toys work well because they don't contain any plastic parts. They're supposed to be baby-safe, too.
Mine has a plush carrot from Ikea and a rat from Ikea (I'm thinking of getting him a bunny the next time I visit - they have those, too!).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 17, 2013)

It depends on the bunny. 5 of our buns have carpet to lay on in their hutches, but Serena is a chewer, so she gets grass or corn mats. Just have to watch and see.


----------

